# First train layout ever!



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Wanted to start small, didn't know if I could do it. N gauge on a area 43" by 80". Still lots more work to do just now starting the ballast. Modeled after area in southern Illinois...not exact but my interpretation of it. Woodland scenic trees will be added about 64 of them along with buildings ( farmhouses, lumber yard and so on.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW! Great job on a first layout! Keep showing more!


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks! Scored big on Ebay, couldn't find a left remote code 80 switch any place everyone sold out. Now have 3 coming and a mess of extra track.....want to do a larger DCC operation next.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love the cliffs / pond.

Looks like you've painted some sky/clouds on the background walls. Nice, but that sure would "pop" with some painted hills, tree-lines, etc. In the works?

TJ


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

actually just used spray paint on it and gradient from darker to lighter blues (Top darker-bottom lighter) That will happen will take these two back drops off to do it and paint some hills tree lines etc I do paintings as another hobby and have a degree in graphic arts. I want to get my airbrush out and try some clouds with it for sure then start weathering my engines and cars that I have. This is really just a practice layout. Oh I agree with you the backdrop does need more : )


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow!! That looks great for a first layout


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Ranger...long ways from finished yet..I'll post photos when I done with it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ditto on what they all said, excellent start.:thumbsup:

64 trees? Not 66 or 70 but 64?


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

LOL Big Ed I know the amount because daughter is buying them as a Christmas present. Really Christmas presents this year will complete the layout. I know one thing model trains hobby not cheap hwell:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Cooder Mac said:


> will take these two back drops off to do it and paint some hills tree lines etc I do paintings as another hobby and have a degree in graphic arts.


:thumbsup:

You can always create some test-panels on my layout for me! 

TJ


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice start looks great, What did you use for the pond water ?


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Realistic Water by Woodland Scenics...kind of expensive but sure is easy to use...just pour from bottle and let dry over night.


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> You can always create some test-panels on my layout for me!
> 
> TJ


TJ if you lived closer I sure would


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:

I'll start packin'!

Do keep us posted on your progress ... looks like a fun layout!

TJ


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

Very realistic. You should be proud.


----------

